# Easy tuna and rice



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Savoury rice packet cooked with a bit of extra water, add tin of tuna, carbs and protein very very easy to make. The experts might slag of the packet of savoury rice but it is so easy and tastes good. And their is mild curry flavour, golden veg and i forget the last one.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Packets of savoury rice is bogof in morrisons as well i think it works out at about 25p per pack ish.


----------

